# Wellington ice gathering pics.



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Okay, heres the results;
1st place- Jigslinger $131.25
2nd place- billfish $65.00
3rd place- Chris Franklin -third place tackle bucket

Youth division;
1st place- Tommy (guest of tomb) $65.00
2nd place- Josh (trophy)
3rd place- Darris (quackpot's grandson) (trophy)

Big fish- billfish $262.50

I want to thank everyone who came out, joe01 for his help, my wife for the pics and lugging me around all day, Becky at Chet and Fran's for opening up the shop for us, and Pawpawsmith for the awesome raffle prizes. We had a great time and everything ran smooth. We will definately do this again as well as a New London tourney and maybe an oberlin tourney as well. I'll get the results posted before the weekend is up. Until then....













































Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

More pics...































































http://184.72.239.143/mu/a6898daf-f99b-7b5d.jpg


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

More...
























Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## jhiggy11 (Jul 14, 2010)

Sam - nice tournament...well organized and fun...wish the weather would have cooperated a little more, but what can you do? I'm definitely in for New London tourney....I think that would be an awesome lake to have a tourney on.

Jigging Jim - thanks again for letting me shack up with you and bumming your vex - you sold me on it.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

jhiggy11 said:


> Sam - nice tournament...well organized and fun...wish the weather would have cooperated a little more, but what can you do? I'm definitely in for New London tourney....I think that would be an awesome lake to have a tourney on.
> 
> Jigging Jim - thanks again for letting me shack up with you and bumming your vex - you sold me on it.


You are welcome! You've been a great Guest!


----------



## blk93wing (Jan 22, 2011)

Came out this morning to met people and get some tips, but I was too busy with my new camera and the snow didn't help. Stayed snug in my hut. Landed two bass, lost one. Without my camera I would have been a little bummed out, but with the camera I saw well over 50 fish at my jigs, many fish barely mouthed the waxie not taking in the hook and I wouldn't have even known without the camera. Even the bass were light on the bite barely nipping it or just bumping it with a nose.


----------



## Billfish (Apr 14, 2004)

Sam - Nice job on organizing the tournament. That took a lot of work to put it all together and everything ran smoothly. I greatly appreciated the good time and meeting and seeing new and old friends. Thanks! Billfish


----------



## tinner (Mar 28, 2009)

Sam just want to say thanks for a great fun day. your hard dedicated work was greatly appreciated. thanks again for the fun. tinner


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

I never wouldve been able to pull it off without Joe, Chet and Fran's, PawpawSmith, and my wife. Joe found those great trophies for us and Becky at Chet and Fran's made sure we had all the bait and gear she could get. Daniell snapped all the pics and got all the prizes lined up for the weigh-in. And of course, the great raffle prizes from Brad. I'm glad you all had fun but it was all of those attending who made it fun for me. We, as a group received compliments on our courtesy and sportsmanship as well, so kudos to all of you. You all made it what it was. Thank you all. 
Sam


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------



## Jigslinger (Feb 4, 2011)

Awesome! Had a great day on the ice even with all the snow,and the bite was pretty good to.Cant wait for the next one.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

I had a great time, I also wanted to thank eveyone for showing up. And most of all thank you sam......


----------



## backagainbaha (Dec 3, 2004)

Had a blast - cant wait for next years.


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

:F I'm really impressed with these OGF Ice Fishing Gatherings!


----------



## walleyehunter (Apr 29, 2004)

i had a really great time too. can't wait for the next one.


----------



## little d (Dec 10, 2008)

nice fishing with every one sat. very well run thanks again


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

what was the big fish? etc?


----------



## Wannabitawerm (Apr 13, 2004)

Big fish was a 16 7/8" bass. There were about 75 panfish checked in. Mostly gills, 2 perch and a few crappie. Fishing really slowed for most after the snow started. 


Ain't technology great? Now I can be distracted by fishing everywhere I go!


----------

